# WTS: 1989 Sentra SE Sport Coupe -- RUNS PERFECT!!



## aliveoutofhabit (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm located in Sunnyvale, CA.

Copy and pasted from my ad on craigslist:

I am selling a 1989 Nissan Sentra SE Sport Coupe. This rare model was only offered for a couple of years in the sport coupe (i.e. hatchback) version. This car is not low mileage (almost 212,000 miles) but it was maintained meticulously by the previous owner and the owner before that. These cars are notorious for being amazingly reliable. One great piece of information: it has a timing chain. That means you NEVER have to worry about changing a timing belt! Timing chains generally never need to be changed! All repair records are available going back many many years. Recent services include:

New Radiator, thermostat, and hoses
New spark plug, wires, cap, rotor
Front brakes (less than 10,000 miles)
New full exhaust system including catalytic converter, resonator, and muffler
New struts (KYB GR2)
New valve cover gasket
New wheels and tires (15" rims and 195/50R15 Dunlop Direzza DZ101 tires. New wheels are not pictured, I will ad pics later).

I purchased this car with about 208,xxx miles on it last summer. It has been used only to commute to work and back the past year (7 miles freeway driving each way). I'm selling it because I want to buy a new car. I would trade it in for the cash-for-clunkers rebate but this thing has a great EPA rating and my only option would be to buy a hybrid (which I really don't want). The car runs perfectly (as stated in the title) and needs absolutely no repairs as it is 100% ready to go! The car has normal wear and tear on the exterior (scratches, dings, etc) but the interior is absolutely perfect (save for a small spot worn through on the driver's seat). It even has an aftermarket Kenwood CD deck that works very well. The car gets 26-28MPG around town and around 30MPG on the freeway.

I'm asking $1300 with the new wheels/tires or if you have a set of your own wheels that will fit (basically, anything that fits an older Honda Civic, Integra, Corolla, etc.) I'll let it go for $1150. Also I will take care of smog and an oil change/basic maintenance for your convenience! LOCAL PICK UP ONLY!!!


























:idhitit:

PM me if interested... Cash talks, dibs walk.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

its not a rare hatchback but, its is a sportcoupe  goodluck buddy!


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a nice looking Sport Coupe, man. I'm digging the silver more and
more these days. Looks good with the wheels.

Too bad I'm in Michigan..and I'd get STRANGLED if I brought another 
car home. They'd find me in Lake Erie. Hah. 

Good luck, though. I'd love to get my hands on another coupe...


----------



## Augs (Aug 17, 2011)

How much for that sportcoupe?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Augs said:


> How much for that sportcoupe?


Did ya notice the post was over 2 years old?:loser:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would've rather had the E16i than the GA16i!


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I let my coup go for $150 trade in on an HHR. Still had the louvers rattling away over the rear window. We got to the last stop light to get to the stealership, when I took off the passengers seat exploded and the back popped off. lol oh the memories. 
That car had over 360,000 miles on it. Gave it a set of poly bushings and Tokico blues and it handled like a dream. I just got tired of working on cars and the wife needed a dependable ride.
So now I'm building bikes.


----------



## armexc (Jul 27, 2014)

*Sell your car*

Did you end up selling that Sentra?


----------

